# ubuntu w/ wine



## Braveheart (Feb 5, 2009)

i downloaded wine and now its in the "Archive manager" what is the install path that i extract it to?


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 5, 2009)

please? i also need to know how to install drivers for my X1550 in linux.


----------



## xfire (Feb 5, 2009)

for wine
http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
for the graphic card
which version of ubuntu are you using?


----------



## blueskynis (Feb 6, 2009)

Why you didn't installed it from Synaptic? It's only two clicks away...

As for drivers did you tried to go to System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers?


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 6, 2009)

xfire said:


> for wine
> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
> for the graphic card
> which version of ubuntu are you using?



im using Ubuntu 8.10


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 6, 2009)

blueskynis said:


> Why you didn't installed it from Synaptic? It's only two clicks away...
> 
> As for drivers did you tried to go to System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers?



how do i use synaptic?


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 6, 2009)

never mind i got it to work. i iz beast.


----------

